
Towns across the US make it illegal for teenagers to trick-or-treat - anon49124
https://qz.com/1419215/this-halloween-some-us-towns-will-ban-teens-from-trick-or-treating/
======
Xamayon
How are they going to treat a parent holding the candy bag for a young child,
and saying 'trick or treat' for or with them... Would said parent be in
violation? I have to wonder what their legal justification for this law is,
and whether it will hold up if ever challenged. (doubtful) It seems on the
surface to be wildly abusable, and to be infringing on the first amendment
rights of everyone over 12 who wishes to dress up and visit their neighbors on
Halloween.

------
Konnstann
They say the law is to prevent vandalism but teens that go around trick or
treating are less likely to vandalize than those who are just out and about,
no? Candy is relatively cheap, if somebody wants to dress up and collect candy
why is that so wrong?

------
crooked-v
I wonder if the people who passed this law also complain about kids these days
not wanting to go outside.

~~~
wil421
Get off my lawn!

~~~
anon49124
Is that with or without a carbine? (a-la movie: Gran Torino)

------
georgebarnett
I find it odd that this was considered a pressing matter that needed
legislation.

------
LinuxBender
"It is not always the same thing to be a good man and a good citizen."
\--Aristotle

------
cafard
Meh. I get a bit annoyed by the teens who don't bother with the slightest
costume, just show up with a bag. However, we still give them candy.

------
anon49124
San Jose has had a curfew law (unless accompanied by a parent/guardian, which
most trick-or-treaters have) for many years, but I doubt it's enforced apart
from downtown.

[https://www.sjpd.org/bfo/community/crimeprev/psa/curfewordin...](https://www.sjpd.org/bfo/community/crimeprev/psa/curfewordinance.html)

